# WSIX (Nashville) & (New York) LITE FM Gone.



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm dissappointed to see That XM Removed these channels. it was fun to hear distant stations.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

KISS-FM is also sort of gone (KIIS-FM LA) All night it was just KISS-XM and was not the normal LA feed, this morning we have KIIS from LA but for commercial breaks they have been replaced with KISS-XM and songs. Its a wierd combo.


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

Distant stations were fun, but more fun back in the days when clear-channel meant 50 thousand watts of AM glory ... and not the death of radio.


----------

